# B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?



## karpfl (6. Februar 2007)

Ich stoße im Moment über Ebay immer häufiger auf Marken, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte. Prologic und z.B. B. Richi.

Fischt jemand von euch Tackle von B. Richi?

Diese Rolle ist mir in Ebay ins Auge gestochen:
KLICK!

Was haltet ihr davon? Kann die mit einer Daiwa oder Shimano der gleichen Preisklasse mithalten? Wie sind die anderen Produkte von B. Richi, z.B. Ruten?

mfg karpfl


----------



## Thomas090883 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi von dieser Bauart und Preisklasse gibt es im Moment eine ganze Reihe Freilaufrollen mit verschiedenen Nahmen ich denke der Hersteller ist der gleiche guck mal bei Askari Angelsport von Kogha.
N Kumpel hat sich die letztes Jahr geholt und ist soweit ganz zufrieden sind aber echt groß und schwer er hat einen Fox ......(Keine Ahnung welchen) Rod Pod und da passen die drei Rollen kaum nebeneinander rein weil der Buzzer nicht verstellbar ist das kann beim Run im Dunkeln schonmal fatal sein....


----------



## eckart70 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi


01-1064570.jpg2082070.jpg
01-8056500.jpg7b_1_b.JPG


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

@ Eckart

Die Ähnlichkeiten sind wirklich krass... #6


----------



## Conchoolio (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

B.Richi hat durchaus Produkte die man kaufen kann.

Die Rolle die du aufzeigst kenne ich. Ein Freund hat 2 Stück davon. Sie ist sehr robust aber die Schnur rutscht wenn man nicht aufpasst schnell unter die Spule und dann gibts Getüddel auf der Achse. Wenn man damit leben kann ist die Rolle Gut. Für mich ist das ganz klar ein Grund zum nichtkaufen aber mein Kumpel kommt prima mit zurecht ganz ohne Getüddel (ich nicht). Die Bremse und Materialien sind für die Preisklasse super.

Es gibt viele B. Richi Produkte wie die Liegen und Stühle die exakte Kopien von absoluten Highlights sind nur viel billiger. Die Raptorliege ist der Stealth nachempfunden. Ich habe mir diese gekauft und bin 100% davon überzeugt. Auch die Zelte sind sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar mit die besten in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Madenbader (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich fische die B-Richi Trout Spinning in 3,60 Meter und einem WG von max. 40 Gramm. Angepriesen wurde die Rute für das Sbirulinoangeln. Ich bin mit dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis absolut zufrieden. Habe 65,- Euro für den Stock bezahlt. Sie wirkt zwar etwas schwabbelig, aber damit kann ich leben.

Gruß

Madenbader


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,
ich habe ein Zelt von B. Richi und bin sehr zufrieden. Preis/ Leistung = top


----------



## addicted (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

B.Richi ist ein Taiwaneinkäufer. Lassen aber manche Produkte noch ein wenig besser fertigen als andere. Siehe auch Bissanzeiger.


Prologic ist mit B.Richi eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen..


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



addicted schrieb:


> B.Richi ist ein Taiwaneinkäufer. Lassen aber manche Produkte noch ein wenig besser fertigen als andere. Siehe auch Bissanzeiger.
> 
> 
> Prologic ist mit B.Richi eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen..



Is Pro Logic toll? hab von denen nen Satz Quick Connectoren gekauft, sind ohne ans Wasser zu kommen, gleich im Müll gelandet, mies verarbeitet und mega instabil.:r 

Die B-Richi Sachen machten eigentlich nen ganz soliden Eindruck...#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

habe eine watjacke von denen, und bin echt begeistert was wärme und wasserbeständigkeit angeht.
aussehen ist auch gut!


----------



## addicted (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Is Pro Logic toll? hab von denen nen Satz Quick Connectoren gekauft, sind ohne ans Wasser zu kommen, gleich im Müll gelandet, mies verarbeitet und mega instabil.:r
> 
> Die B-Richi Sachen machten eigentlich nen ganz soliden Eindruck...#6



Prologic Sachen sind toll! Dann sag mir mal bitte was von Prologic ausser Quicklockadaptern, welche von anderen Firmen auch nicht unbedingt der Burner sind schlecht sein soll??
Die Ruten und Bekleidungsrange sind top! Baits ebenso.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich hab nicht gesagt das Prologic schlecht is, es is ne Firma unter vielen... Zu den Baits kann ich nur sagen, das sie teuer sind (und KL die Dinger gerade raus haut) Die Ruten liegen mir persönlich nicht, is aber bei jedem anders.

Und ich denke mal das Prologic sein Zeug auch in Fernost herstellt, macht doch eigentlich fast jeder Gerätehersteller...:m


----------



## rubbl 90 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



addicted schrieb:


> Prologic Sachen sind toll!


 
sind echt da wahnsinn die sachen! vor allem die readymades und dipps!!|good: 




> Prologic ist mit B.Richi eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen..


 
auch richtig!!! |good: 


mfg, manu :vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Die Prologic Baits sind von DD (Jens Bursel). Das sind wirklich ordentliche Readys! Natürlich bezieht Prologic viele Produkte aus Fernost. Das tun mittlerweile die meisten Firmen im günstigen und mittleren Preissegment. Bei den Produkten gibt es natürlich Licht und Schatten. Richtig gut ist z.B. die DR Mach II Rute von Prologic.
B.Richi kann man mit Prologic nicht vergleichen. Soweit ich weiß vertreiben die nur Fernostprodukte, die aber scheinbar immer hochwertiger werden. Anfangs fiel mir die Firma durch ramschige Produkte bei Ebay auf, die ich nicht geschenkt genommen hätte. Mittlerweile hat sich B.Richi in einigen Bereichen einen Namen gemacht und war sogar in Zwolle present. 
Die angesprochenen Rollen gibt es unter 767 verschiedenen Namen und genausoviel Preisen. Mein Rat: Finger weg!!! Bei einer Rolle würde ich immer auf was Bewährtes setzen. Wenn beim Futteral der Reißverschluß klemmt ist das ärgerlich, wenn das Rollengetriebe bei einem Großfisch versagt...


----------



## karpfl (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



> Bei einer Rolle würde ich immer auf was Bewährtes setzen


Welche Rolle wäre das in deinem Fall?


----------



## Grundangler85 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich denke mal er meint z.b. einer der Shimano Baitrunners |supergri


----------



## T.C (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,

es gibt auch von Prologic Sachen die ich nicht so berauschend finde.

Habe z.B die Schnellverschlüsse noch 2x OVP hier rumliegen 
... Jedoch finde ich die Mach II Ruten und noch einige andere recht nett.

Auch soll von Prologic bald eine eigene Blei Serie herauskommen
Preis/ Leistung soll wohl recht gut sein... Abwarten |rolleyes


----------



## addicted (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Schnur von Prologic ist auch kein Vergleich zu B.Richi.

Das ist wie bei Fahrradrahmen.(Fahre nebenbei Downhill)
Wie man am Beispiel der Rollen sieht kauft B.Richi halt ausm "Taiwankatalog" ein, es sind kleine Änderungen möglich, wovon Richi ja auch gebrauch macht, aber man findet die anderst gelabelt bei anderen Marken wieder. Durch die sehr hohen Chargen gibt es natürlich auch mehr "Montagsprodukte".

Andere Firmen lassen auch in Taiwan produzieren, aber halt ihre eigenen Entwürfe und Entwicklungen.


Bei B.Richi hat sich aufjedenfall viel getan. Vorallem bei den Ruten. Sind echt gute Sachen dabei. Was B.Richi halt noch anhaftet ist das Ebayramschimage.


----------



## theblackwater (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Also ich finde die sachen von BRichi billig und absolut nicht für meine angelei gemacht! N guter Freund war knapp bei Kasse und hat sich n Shelter geholt..Ok muss sagen, das Material ist echt geil gewesen!!Gummiert etc..Aber der Schnitt..Mann mann mann..Der Wind pfiff unten am Boden lang, weil bei ner kleinen Bodenwelle gleich ein Loch!!!entstand!!! Na ja aber JRC is ja auch auf dem besten wege dorthin!!Schirme süffen bei Dauerregen durch, die Liegen sind zum Kotzen!!! Jedenfalls im vergleich zu den von vor 2000Hergestellten!! Von Prologic war ich sehr begeistert..Der Paschmann ist sehr Sympatisch, aber einige sachen find ich auch eher schlecht!! Hab mir ne Jacke mit dem Max Tarn geholt und bin extrem zufrieden!! Über die DD Murmln kann ich nichts sagen, da ich meine selberroll(was sonst?!?) Aber die Lunkers sind spitzenklasse!! Den rest bekomm ich billiger!!Also wenn man sich schon, ich geh jetzt von Zelten etc. aus, für ein Zelt/Schirm entscheiden muss.Lieber in die Täsch greifen und n Hunderter mehr ausgeben!!!Damit tut ihr euren Nerven bei Sturm,Regen etc einen grossen Gefallen!!! Ps hab noch n 98er Titan rumliegen...Interesse?? Da hat man was fürs Geld!!#6


----------



## Keule666 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Titel: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?


:v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v   :v :v :v :v     :v  :v  :v :v :v :v          







Eure Keule


----------



## Conchoolio (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



karpfl schrieb:


> Welche Rolle wäre das in deinem Fall?



bei mir wärs im günstigeren segment die daiwa regal+ 5000
und im etwas teureren die shimano big baitrunner LC. die b.richi rolle kann nicht ganz mit der daiwa mithalten und die bekommst du auch schon für um die 65€-80€

b.richi lässt in den selben fabriken wie namhaftere hesteller anfertigen. die b.richi rolle ist sicher genau die selbe wie die spro. auch die liegen werden sicher in der selben fabrik wie die von jrc hergestellt. wir haben ne raptor neben ner stealth stehen gehabt. außer nem grünen statt schwarzem gummiband war kein unterschied. das 1,5 mann zelt kenn ich live und ich werde es mir dieses jahr kaufen. es stimmt einfach das preis/leistungsverhältniss


----------



## Conchoolio (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Titel: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?
> 
> 
> :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v   :v :v :v :v     :v  :v  :v :v :v :v
> ...



super posting!!! gründe??? oder nur nen markenfetischist. überhaupt schon mal produkte in der hand gehabt???


----------



## Keule666 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> super posting!!! gründe??? oder nur nen markenfetischist. überhaupt schon mal produkte in der hand gehabt???


 

Ein Markenfetischist bin ich ganz und garnicht. obwohl|rolleyes |rolleyes #c 

Ob ich die Produkte schon in der Hand hatte???

Hatte die schon in der Hand bevor sie auf dem deutschen Markt angeboten wurden.#h  



Eure Keule


----------



## eckart70 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi 

Das T-Rex ist so ziemlich das einzigste was mir von B.Richi  gefällt hab es auch schon in Natura bei Sturm und richtigem Sauwetter  begutachten können. Also das Ding ist super verarbeitet und der Preis ist auch OK.Ich war da schon am grübeln, aber dieses Jahr stehen erstmal andere Anschaffungen auf dem Plan.
36_0.jpg36_1.jpg37_0.jpg


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Hatte die schon in der Hand bevor sie auf dem deutschen Markt angeboten wurden.#h
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule


 
Hattest wohl beziehungen^^:q 

@Keule könntest mir vllt. ein Bild von dir schicken damit ich dich auf der Messe in Saulgau hinterm BLB stand erkenne.


----------



## eckart70 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Hattest wohl beziehungen^^:q
> 
> @Keule könntest mir vllt. ein Bild von dir schicken damit ich dich auf der Messe in Saulgau hinterm BLB stand erkenne.




Hi

Gugst du da

http://www.blacklabelbaits.de/Homepage/Homeindex.htm


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen wie er genau heißt

In seinem Profil steht ja nur "Micha"


----------



## eckart70 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi 
Naja es gibt nicht alsoviele die mit M (Vorname) anfangen.
Ich sag da jetzt nix mehr, nicht das ich eine auf den Deckel bekomme. 

Gruß eckart


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Hi
> Naja es gibt nicht alsoviele die mit M (Vorname) anfangen.
> Ich sag da jetzt nix mehr, nicht das ich eine auf den Deckel bekomme.
> 
> Gruß eckart


 

Warum sollste deswegen eine aufn Deckel bekommen?
Ist das so schlimm wenn einer bei BLB arbeitet und auf der messe Boilies verkauft?

Mfg.
Flo


----------



## harti911 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Es gibt viele B. Richi Produkte wie die Liegen und Stühle die exakte Kopien von absoluten Highlights sind nur viel billiger. Die Raptorliege ist der Stealth nachempfunden. Ich habe mir diese gekauft und bin 100% davon überzeugt. Auch die Zelte sind sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar mit die besten in der Preisklasse.


 
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man überhaupt noch von Kopien sprechen kann, wenn Markenprodukt und B.Richi beim gleichen Hersteller produziert werden... Zumindest ist es bei den Zelten so...


----------



## Keule666 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

@ Kuschi777 einfach bei www.blacklabelbaits.de unter B.L.B Army gehen und schon bin ich da. Michael Weber aus Stadthagen#h #h #h

sonst findest auch Bilder und ne Vorstellung von mir auf unserer privaten Homepage:
www.carpcatchers.de


Eure Keule


----------



## karpfl (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

B. Richi hat also keine eigenen Entwicklungen sondern lässt nur in Asien den Firmennamen draufdrucken oder?


----------



## xonnel (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hallo !

Zu Ruten, Rollen usw. kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen.
Die Klamotten von brichi sind jedoch sowohl qualitativ als auch preislich absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



karpfl schrieb:


> B. Richi hat also keine eigenen Entwicklungen sondern lässt nur in Asien den Firmennamen draufdrucken oder?


Genau genommen machen das auch JRC, Masterbaits, X2 und wie sie alle heißen... |rolleyes 
Man "bestellt" 8% Abweichung von einem Artikel eines anderen Herstellers mit seinem eigenen Markenlogo drauf und gut ist.

Aber ne gewisse eigenen Entwicklung haben die wohl auch alle. Hatten wir hier nicht sogar an Board mal jemand von B.Richi??? Da gab´s mal so nen Fred zu den Bissanzeigern von denen, wo das jemand erklärte, was die da selbst entwickeln, testen und gestalten (also bestellen).


----------



## addicted (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich hab ja auch schon geschrieben, dass bei B.Richi nicht alles ausm Katalog is. Ruten haben sie z.B. ganz gute.
Auch bei den Bissanzeigern is bei B.Richi das Innenleben anderst.


----------



## EmsCarp (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi Leutz,

hier ist der B.Richi Fredel...:q 

@Keule:

Das halte ich für ein ganz ganz grosses Gerücht das du B.Richi Produkte schon in der hand hattest, bevor sie in Deutschland vertrieben wurden. Das würde ganz klar bedeuten, du bist ein Chinese... Denn nur dann kann das stimmen...:q 

Warum? Ganz einfach. B.Richi ist bisher von Anfang an NUR auf dem Deutschen Markt gewesen, niemals im Ausland oder so. Das kam erst die letzten 6 Monate... Aber uns als Marke gibt es schon deutlich länger...

Zudem würde mich mal interessieren, welches Produkt du in Händen hattest, welches du schon gesehen haben willst bevor es in Deutschland auf dem Markt war???;+ 

Was die Zelet angeht:

@heBlackWater:

Da hast du Recht. Du redest garantiert von unserem Fast session tripper, sprich einem alten Zelt aus alten Tagen. da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Zu diesem Produkt stehe selbst ich nicht. Das waren halt noch "Altlasten" bevor ich bei B.Richi die Sachen in die Hand genommen habe...

Seit dem kann glaub ich jeder behaupten, das wir eine Kehrtwende um 180 Grad getan haben. sprich unsere Produkte sind qualitativ extrem hochwertig geworden wie z.B. die T-Rex Zeltreihe (1 Man, 2 Man udn Mega T-rex), die Liegenserie Raptor Ultra Light und Extreme sowie Stühle. Ebenso ganz neu und extrem hochwertig die neue Taschenserie Solid1800 sowie die neuen Karopfenruten CPT Slim Royal Edition inkl. Hardcase-Rohr. Wir brauchen uns sowohl von den Produkten, als auch von der Qualität hinter Fox oder JRC oder wem auch immer nicht mehr zu verstecken. Dies hat die Messe in Zwolle jetzt auch ganz deutlich gezeigt.

Selbst 3 Fox Mitarbeiter waren offensichtlich sehr erstaunt über die Qualität unserer Taschen, Ruten und Bissanzeiger. Und mal als kleinen Insider, bald fängt einer dieser Fox Menschen bei uns an...*grins*

In einen anderen grossen deutschen Forum sind wir sehr stark vertreten (CHG). Aber auch dort handhabe ich es imemr so, das ich wirklich nur Artikel empfehle, hinter denen ich auch wirklich stehe. Ich rate genauso auch Leuten ab die Finger von einzelnen produkten zu lassen wie z.B. das Fast Session Tripper oder die DDXR Funkpieper... Dafür gibt es Nachfolger zu denen ich 100% stehe. ich selbst habe sogar meine Fox RX und meine Delkim TXI Plus verkauft um nur noch die Falcon STL zu fischen...

Und was das entwickeln angeht. Klar kann man oftmals das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Aber im gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern machen wir uns Gedanken und bringen in unsere Produkte oftmals viele kleine undfeine Innovationen ein die woanders eben fehlen...

Die Leute die unsere Zelte und Pieper fischen, wissen was ich meine...

Aber es soll natürlich jedem selbst überlassen sein udn jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, so soll es ja auch sein...

Nur eines hasse ich, wenn solch unnützen Postings kommen die etwas Schlecht machen oder in den Dreck ziehen, ohne das der jenige überhaupt weiss, wovon er redet oder mal ein Produkt in Händen hatte. Und was auch noch schlimm ist, eine GANZE Firma aufgrund vielleicht eines oder zwei schlechter Produkte nieder zu machen... Leute, was menint ihr eigentlich, das bei Fox und Co. alles Gold ist was glänzt? Wenn man bei denen anhand ein oder zwei Produkte die ganze Firma schlecht machen würde, wären die heute schon pleite...

Keine Firma hat nur zu 100% TOP Tackle im Angebot, jede Firma hat gute und schlechte Sachen...

Dies ist einzig allein meine Meinung jetzt hierzu. Aber vielleicht sollten die Leute, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen, mal darüber nachdenken bevor sie ein Posting loslassen, das absolut nicht hilfreich ist.

Ich jedenfalls kann die gesamte T-rex Zeltreihe extrem stark empfehlen, so wie mittlerweile über 1200 ZELT-KUNDEN derzeit auch... denn so viele zelte haben wir von den T-rex Zelten bereits verkauft...

Bis dann und schönen Abend noch...

Gruss Chris


----------



## michante (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi

@Emscarp: kannst du mir eine kleine beschreibung eurer easy carp ruten geben, denn ich finde sie optisch richtig gut, nur habe ich gehört, dass diese rutenserie sehr weich sein soll. Habe aber auch schon thread von leuten gelesen, die für die rute auch mehr geld hinlegen würden.


----------



## EmsCarp (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,

in der 12ft 2 3/4lbs Version fällt sie etwas weiher aus. Wobei das ja immer relativ ist, je nachdem ws man mag und gewohnt ist. Für mich ist die Aktion perfeckt da ich harte Stöcke hasse. Von daher fische ich auch sehr gerne die CPT Slim Royal in 12ft 2 3/4 lbs... Ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich würde die Easy Carp in 2 3/4lbs in etwa von der Aktion her vergleichen mit der Armalite MK 2, die war auch immer recht weich... Ansonsten einfach die 3lbs nehmen, wobei dort der Blank etwas dicker ist... Wenn du extrem schlanke Ruten möchtest, greif zur CPT... wobei die Easy Carp für das geld schon top sind. Die Optik ist halt Geschmackssache, entweder man liebt sie oder man hasst sie...

Gruss chris


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> hier ist der B.Richi Fredel...:q


Aaah, da isser! #6 
Wobei mit "Fred" weniger Du gemeint warst, sondern viel mehr der Threat (auch Tröt genannt)!  
Ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut mein Gedächtnis funktioniert!   Und immer erstaunlich wie schnell die Geister rufen - oder kriegste n Highlite wenn das Wort "B.Richi" irgendwo in nem Forum fällt? :q :q 


Nu bin ich aber mal gespannt auf die Antwort von Keule... |kopfkrat


----------



## michante (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,
kann man die easy carp ruten auch noch in 13ft bekommen, da auf www.brichi.de nur die 12ft aufgelistet ist.

Und kann das Angebot seriös sein, denn die verkaufen die Ruten noch billiger als der Hersteller selber, find ich schon komisch.

danke&cya


----------



## theblackwater (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Aha mal jemand vom BR Team...Das finde ich ja mal gar nicht so schlecht!! Da sollten sich vielleicht mal andere Firmen ein Beispiel dran nehmen!?! Also ich finde ich habe die Firma nicht schlecht gemacht..Lediglich miene PErsönliche Meinung geäussert(soll nicht heissen das ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühle)..Leider haftet einer Jungen Firma schnell ein schlechter Ruf an, wenn von dieser Schlechte Qualität vertrieben wurde! Das ist Fakt! Ich  bin besitze mitlerweile Längjaährige Erfahrungen bezüglich der einzelnen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, und muss sagen, wenn mich eine Firma einmal enttäuscht hat dann muss sie mich erstmal wieder auf der nächsten Messe von ihrem Produkt überzeugen! Ich kann nunmal nicht sagen die T-Rex Serie ist nicht gut..Genauso wenig kann ich sagen das sie Hochwertig ist, ich hab sie nur auf Bildern gesehen..Fertig! 

@EmsCarp:Keine Ahnung wie das Teil heisst...Ich weiss nur, dass es absolut untauglich ist für meine /unsere Fischerei! Aber wie gesagt, der Stoff ist geil!!#6

In einem anderen "Trööt" habe ich u.a geschrieben, 
dass jrc im moment nur ******** baut!!!Die Schirmsysteme Süffen durch!!!Das muss man sich mal vorstellen!!Wer kann sich denn sowas bitte heute noch leisten?? Welcher ..Sorry Idiot!!! sucht denn da das Material aus??? Hey hier....Ich würde mich gerne freiwillig Als Produktionstester/Materialagent/Fachmann für Angelgerät oder zur Verfügung stellen..Dann würde sowas nicht passieren!!:q

Also schreibt mir ne PN :vik:

Und wenn BR gute Qualität liefert, welche mich überzeugt, dann bin ich nicht abgeneigt..Dann ist es mir wirklich egal was da drauf steht!!In diesem Sinne..


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

@FoolishFarmer

Das hatte ich auch von mir aus gesagt, war jetzt nicht auf dein Posting bezogen. Ich versteh ja Spass gelle... 

@michante

Die Easy Carp in 13ft gibt es derzeit nicht mehr. Ist ausverkauft und wir sind am überlegen, ob wir die Serie so weiterführen oder ob wir Änderungen vornehmen. Es wird sicherlich wieder eine Easy Carp Serie geben, vielleich tmit ein paar Änderungen, aber mit dem gleichen Blank.

Ob das Angebot seriös ist kann ich dir so nicht sagen... aber danke für den Link, dann weiss ich gleich wen ich wieder mal abmahnen kann wegen Preisdumping...#d 

@theblackwater

Es gab und gibt ja zahlreiche Möglichkeiten unsere Produkte zu bestaunen und zu begrabschen auf Messen. In Utrecht waren wir, jetzt in Zwolle waren wir mit einem riesen Stand, dann sind unsere Produkte noch vertreten in Bad Saulgau auf der Messe sowie in Speyer. Auch gibt es ja zahlreiche Händler die unser Sortiment vertreiben...

Aber wie gesagt, wenn man gleich jeder Firma sein GANZES Vertrauen entzogen hätte, wenn diese Firma mal Mist auf den Markt gebracht hat, wäre heute jeder Hersteller pleite...

Nenne mir mal einen einzigen Hersteller, der wirklich nur zu 100% top Sachen hat ohne das darüber mal jemand meckert oder auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Diesen Hersteller gibt es nicht, der würde sich wohl dann Gott nennen...#6 

Ich denke mal wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg. Das hat Zwolle ganz deutlich gezeigt. Vor uns und hinter uns waren 2 grosse JRC Stände samt aller Zelte und so. Aber wenn ich es so beaobchtet habe was bei denen an Kartons rausgeschleppt wurde und was bei uns an Karton rausgeschleppt wurde, würde ich fast behaupten wir habben 2x bis 3x soviele Zelte und Liegen / Stühle verkauft wie die anderen JRC Stände.

Vielleicht hast du ja mal die Möglichkeit auf einer Messe die Artikel zu begutachten...

Gruss Emsi


----------



## Uschi+Achim (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich habe von B. Richi eine Liege und die Watjacke schon längere Zeit in Gebrauch. 
Kann über die beiden Artikel nur Positives berichten und bin damit super zufrieden. 
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist kaum zu toppen.
Außerdem ist der Service auch nach dem Kauf hervorragend. #6

MfG
Achim


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Es gibt schon Hersteller über die man wenig Schlechtes hört (Solar z.B.). Welche Fox Angler wechselt denn B.Richi? Zufällig ein Deutscher mit Jurastudium? Antwort per PN oder im Forum.


----------



## harti911 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Da ich ja aus der Grafschaft Bentheim komme und mich beruflich etc. viel im Umkreis von Meppen und Lingen bewege, freut es mich natürlich schon sehr, dass jemand sowas in dieser Region aufbaut. 

Es ist vermutlich mit viel Arbeit verbunden Produkte oder eine Marke in der Anglerwelt erfolgreich zu platzieren und auch zu etablieren... Dieses ist B.Richi, so will mal behaupten, wesentlich besser gelungen als vielen anderen und das muss man erst mal nachmachen!

Ich selbst besitze noch nix von B.Richi und ich kenne EmsCarp auch nicht (um hier mal gleich ein paar Gerüchten vorzubeugen |supergri ), aber bei Angelkollegen konnte ich z.B. Zelte und Ruten genaustens begutachten und ich muss zugeben, dass das schon eine ganz runde Sache in der Preisklasse ist! Da kann man überhaupt nicht meckern. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wie das mit anderen Produkten ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Die Sensatech 600 Bolorute ist ausgestattet mit den besten Materialien und Komponenten. Beste Kohlefaser sowie Sic-Style Beringung sind Grundvoraussetzung für diese Rute. Die Ringe sind auf vielfachen kundenwunsch nicht wie bei einer typischen Bolorute als angeklebte Einstegringe angebracht, sondern viel robuster als durchgehender Rind der um den ganzen Blank geht. Viele Kunden waren es Leid das die kleinen filegranen Ringe ständig abgebrochen sind. Dies passiert hier nicht mehr.

Das Transportmaß ist mit ca. 110cm auch absolut akzeptabel. Der Rutengriff ist durchgehend ebenfalls als Carbon mit einer sehr edlen Alu Endkappe. *Ebenso besitzt die Rute einen Schieberollenhalter der fest einrastet. Versehen mit einer extrem schonenden Silikon Einlage.* Auf dem Blank ist eine Längenscala aufgedruckt in CM und in INCH.

Dieser Schieberollenhalter ist nach zweimaliger Benutzung auseinander gefallen.
Was sagt der brichi fredl dazu ist das Qualität oder Schrott ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Dieser Schieberollenhalter ist nach zweimaliger Benutzung auseinander gefallen.
> Was sagt der brichi fredl dazu ist das Qualität oder Schrott ?


Hast Du die Rute reklamiert? Ist sie ersetzt/ repariert worden?
Materialfehler gibt es bei jedem Hersteller - die Leistung danach ist meines Erachtens nach entscheidend!


----------



## Pilkman (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> ... dieser Schieberollenhalter ist nach zweimaliger Benutzung auseinander gefallen. *Was sagt der brichi fredl dazu ist das Qualität oder Schrott* ?



Weder noch, sondern ein Fall für die Mängelgewährleistung bzw. Garantie...  #6


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Nein ich hab das nicht reklamiert und auch nicht reparieren lassen.
*Weil ich Abstand nehme von Gerät das nicht Waidgerecht ist. *
Aber du bist sicher in der Lage mir eine Neue geprüfte zu senden um mich von dem Gegenteil zu Überzeugen. Die Alte bekommst du natürlich zurückgeschickt.
:q


----------



## scholle01 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Weder noch, sondern ein Fall für die Mängelgewährleistung bzw. Garantie...  #6



Genau !!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Nein ich hab das nicht reklamiert und auch nicht reparieren lassen.


Sorry, aber das war dann ganz einfach nicht besonders clever... |rolleyes 

Btw. Hab ICH mit dem Hersteller mal überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war dann ganz einfach nicht besonders clever... |rolleyes
> 
> Btw. Hab ICH mit dem Hersteller mal überhaupt nichts zu tun!


Ich dachte nun für den nächsten Fisch der da an der Schnur bzw. an der Rolle zieht wäre das besonders clever.
Die Rute hab ich bei Lidl oder Aldi gekauft war meine erste ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Die Rute hab ich bei Lidl oder Aldi gekauft war meine erste ...


Und die war von B.Richi? Wusste gar nicht, dass die über LIDL/ALDI verkauft haben... #c 

Dennoch, wenn was im Neuzustand kaputt geht reklamiere ich das. Von Materialfehlern ist kein Hersteller befreit - die meisten tauschen sowas anstandslos um!


----------



## meckpomm (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Moin

Das sind immer geile Beiträge. Wieso ließt man sowas in letzter Zeit immer häufiger? Nicht nur hier sondern eigentlich in allen Foren? Und wieso eigentlich nur zu B.Richi? Fragen über Fragen aber es ist ein Schelm wer was böses denkt und am Ende ist immer die Meinung, dass es ja gar nicht so schlecht sei und man es ja mal ausprobieren könne...

MfG Rene


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi Don,

mal ganz ehrlich, über dein Posting kann ich nur lachen... Was bitte hat eine Rute die du bei Lidl kaufst mir den Ruten von B.Richi zu tun? Klar beliefern wir auch Lidl und Co...Aber nich tunter dem Namen B.Richi und schon gar nicht mit der gleichen Qualität...

Und nochwas, warum bitte soll  I C H  dir die Rute austauschen, wenn du sie bei Lidl gekauft hast? Gehst du mit einem Golf wenn er neu ist und Defekte hat auch zum Mercedes Händler wegen Garantie???

Sorry, aber so einen Schwachsinn habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen... Ich stehe zu unseren Produkten (ausser denen, wo ich es auch sage) udn stehe vor allem zu unserem super Service den sicherlich bis jetzt jeder B.Richi Käufer bestätigen kann. Aber solche Postings wie von dir jetzt, da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein...

Gruss Chris


----------



## karpfl (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



> Keine Firma hat nur zu 100% TOP Tackle im Angebot, jede Firma hat gute und schlechte Sachen...


Das irritiert mich jetzt ein wenig... Die Firma selbst sollte doch eigentlich von ihren eigenen Produkten überzeugt sein und "schlechte" Produkte spätestens in der Testphase aussortiert werden?#c


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,

da hast du vollkommen Recht. In meinen Falle ist es aber so, das die Firma schon existiert hat und schon ihre ersten "Jugendsünden" vollbracht hatte, bevor ich dann alles übernommen habe. Was jetzt kommt und nicht gut ist, fliegt sofort raus, keine Frage.

Gruss


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hier aufm Board sind ja auch einige Aktiv die bei CHG auch aktiv sind.

Zu B.Richi gekauft hab ich selber noch nichts aber auf der
CHG ( www.carp-hunters-germany.de )
wird fast nur positives darüber berichtet.

PS:
Bei CHG bin ich unter dem Namen Carphunter-K aktiv


----------



## rubbl 90 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*




> Hier aufm Board sind ja auch einige Aktiv die bei CHG auch aktiv sind


 
jo ich zum beispiel!  #6 

mfg,    manu :vik:


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi Don,
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich, über dein Posting kann ich nur lachen... Was bitte hat eine Rute die du bei Lidl kaufst mir den Ruten von B.Richi zu tun? Klar beliefern wir auch Lidl und Co...Aber nich tunter dem Namen B.Richi und schon gar nicht mit der gleichen Qualität...
> 
> ...




Natürlich ist da ein Unterschied zwischen einer

B.Richi Sensatech 600 und einer
B-Square Sensatech 600
wenns auch nur 20€ wären.

Und ich brauche keinen Austausch da ich jetzt ordentliches Material habe.


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Man man man... Muss man sowas noch verstehen?

Es gibt sehr wohl auch noch qualitative unterschiede. aber das wird wohl jemand wie du, der schon Lidl und B.Richi in einen Topf wirft, nie kappieren...

Kaufst dir bei Lidl wahrscheinlich auch den Nachbau vom Amiaud Rod Pod und beschwerst dich naher darüber bei Amiaud das dies Pod ******** war oder???

Muss man nicht verstehen... was haben wir bitte mit Lidl zu tun als B.Richi ???

Gruss


----------



## eckart70 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> B.Richi Sensatech 600 und einer
> B-Square Sensatech 600
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Mensch Leute...

B.Richi bietet bei keinem Billiganbieter an... Was meint ihr eigentlich woher Lidl und Co die ganzen Sachen herbekommen? Meint íhr die produzieren selbst? Quatsch...

Selbst Firmen wie Ron Thompson oder ähnliche verkaufen an ALDI... Und das sogar unter eigenem Namen...

B-Square hat nichts mit B.Richi zu tun. B-Square ist ein Eigenname von Lidl und gehört auch Lidl und hat NICHTS mit uns zu tun...

Wir sind dort lediglich Lieferant für die B-Square Artikel und auch andere Artikel, genauso wie bei Tchibo und Eduscho und so auch... Das alles hat aber nichts mit B.Richi zu tun und wird durch unsere Tochterfirma gehandelt.

Was meint ihr eigentlich wie viele namhafte Hersteller Artikel an Discounter liefern? Und, sind deswegen die original Artikel der namhaftern Hersteller schlechter weil sie auch Lidl beliefern? die Discounter werden halt mit einer anderen Qualität beliefert als man sie selbst vertreibt...

Ebenso sind nicht die Zulieferer Vertragspartner von euch dann sondern Lidl selbst. Also was bitte haben wir dann damit zu tun wenn ein Kunde Probleme mit einer Rute von Lidl hat???

Meinst du im Ernst das sich Kraft oder Thomy darum kümmern wenn sie eine Sosse an einen Discounter geliefert haben und der Kudne nun sagt sie sei schlecht? Da rennt der Kunde doch wohl zum Discounter und nicht zu Thomy oder Kraft...

Überlegt doch mal ein wenig Leute...

Gruss


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Richtig Eckard ,man hält den Kunden grundsätzlich für blöd.


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Mensch Leute...
> 
> B.Richi bietet bei keinem Billiganbieter an... Was meint ihr eigentlich woher Lidl und Co die ganzen Sachen herbekommen? Meint íhr die produzieren selbst? Quatsch...
> 
> ...


Ok jetzt sind wir wieder lieb :q


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

|smlove2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



> Ok jetzt sind wir wieder lieb


Wäre nicht schlecht!
Davon ab:

Es gibt "Fans" von Kia, Fiat oder Datscha Logan genauso wie von Mercedes, Jaguar oder Ferrari. 

Ist doch schön so!

Erstens schafft es Arbeitsplätze, zweitens wäre das Forum hier ohne verschiedene Ansichten auch nur langweilig ))

Seid doch froh, je mehr Firmen es gibt:
Das hält die Preise für Angler in Regionen, von denen wir nur noch träumen würden, wenn es nur noch ein paar wenige Anbieter geben würde (siehe Strom).

Und dass nicht jeder Anbieter den Geschmack jeden Anglers mit jedem Produkt treffen ist auch klar.

Da ja auch die verschiedenen Angler ganz verschiedene Ansprüche ans jeweilige Gerät haben.

Warum das manche gleich zur "Glaubensfrage" hochstilisieren, muss wohl irgendwie an der deutschen Mentalität liegen )))))


----------



## eckart70 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Zitat:
B-Square hat nichts mit B.Richi zu tun. B-Square ist ein Eigenname von Lidl und gehört auch Lidl und hat NICHTS mit uns zu tun...

Wir sind dort lediglich Lieferant #6#6#6


----------



## DonCamile (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Thomas ,über Angelschnüre kann man ja auch diskutieren das ist ja auch eine Glaubensfrage :q


----------



## karpfl (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi,
> da hast du vollkommen Recht. In meinen Falle ist es aber so, das die Firma schon existiert hat und schon ihre ersten "Jugendsünden" vollbracht hatte, bevor ich dann alles übernommen habe. Was jetzt kommt und nicht gut ist, fliegt sofort raus, keine Frage.
> Gruss


Achso, ok. Das wusste ich nicht. War nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



> Thomas ,über Angelschnüre kann man ja auch diskutieren das ist ja auch eine Glaubensfrage


Rischtisch!
Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, ohne solche Diskussionen wäre das Forum hier ne traurige Veranstaltung.


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*






















Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen^^


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

He Kuschi...

Hab ich nicht Recht??? Ist doch so oder?

Woher hast denn den geilen Smilie? Ist der mittlerweile hier auch schon vertreten? Mein eigener Smilie???

Gruss Emsi


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Den Smylie hab ich von CHG.

Bin dort auch aktiv hab ich doch oben schon geschrieben.

Und dann einfach makiert und hier eingefügt.

Mfg.
Carphunter-K (Nick auf CHG)


----------



## karpfl (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Den Smylie hab ich von CHG


Wer oder was ist "CHG"??#c


----------



## EmsCarp (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,

CHG ist www.carp-hunters-germany.de

Gruss Emsi


----------



## Topfisch (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich habe mir letzes jahr 2 B.Richie CPT Slim 3,60m mit 2.75 lbs geholt und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ruten. Sehr schöne Aktion - nicht so ein harter Prügel im Drill und 100g Wurfgewicht verträgt die Rute locker.
Also aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich die Ruten auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlen. 
Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss #r


----------



## karpfl (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> CHG ist www.carp-hunters-germany.de
> 
> Gruss Emsi


Okee danke, wieder was dazu gelernt! #h


----------



## Feedercatcher (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hallo EmsCarp, wie sind denn die Elektronischen Bißanzeiger von B.Rchi. Kann man da auch die Fox Illu Swinger anschließen? Ich möchte mir nähmlich ein neues Bißanzeiger System kaufen.Gruß Henning


----------



## addicted (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Illus müssten passen.


----------



## EmsCarp (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi Henninh,

passen ran. Steht aber auch in der Beschreibung der Pieper das die Fox Illus passen...

Gruss Emsi


----------



## karpfl (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hört sich interessant an. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch die Bissanzeiger von B. Richi mal anschauen. Das wäre die nächste Anschaffung für die kommende Saison #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



addicted schrieb:


> B.Richi ist ein Taiwaneinkäufer. Lassen aber manche Produkte noch ein wenig besser fertigen als andere. Siehe auch Bissanzeiger.
> 
> 
> Prologic ist mit B.Richi eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen..


 

Was glaubst denn wo Pro Logic die Sachen einkauft, in Beverly Hills??


----------



## addicted (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Nein sie lassen bestimmt auch in Asien fertigen. Doch Sie haben sehr viele Eigenentwicklungen, siehe auch das neue Goalpostsystem und die hochwertigte Bekleidungsrange, und so weiter.


Kuck dir z.B. mal die Sachen von Bat von der Angeldomaene an. B.Richi Zwillinge #h 
Zwischen Taiwanprodukten mit teiweise geänderten Details und in Taiwan produzierten Eigenentwicklungen ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Unterschied#6


----------



## EmsCarp (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi Addicted,

gleich lach ich...:q 

Schau dir nur mal die Pieper von ProLogic an, also das BAT System udn die vom Ron Thompson und die von DAM... Nennst du dowas Eigenentwicklung?

Und in Sachen Textilien ist dies nun wirklich nicht schwer bei der Vielzahl an Herstellern in China da was zu nehmen, was sonst kaum einer hat im Programm. Unsere Thermoklamotten hat sonst auch keiner. Ebenso nicht die Features und Zubehörsachen an den T-Rex Zelten udn so. Ebenso die ganzen Eigenentwicklungen an den Falcon STL Piepern die mittlerweile schon 3 oder 4 Hersteller kopiert haben. Das war auch unsere Sache und andere haben sie nachgemacht.

Ich kenne kein Produkt das sie wirklich selbst entwickelt hätten, ausser vielleicht die Baits, aber die zähl ich nicht zum Tackle...

Gruss Emsi


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



			
				addicted;1460771Zwischen Taiwanprodukten mit teiweise geänderten Details und in Taiwan produzierten Eigenentwicklungen ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Unterschied#6[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm... niemand produziert mehr (bzw. lässt produzieren) in Taiwan. Aber soweit ich weiß gibt´s da in China so ne Stadt mit 3 Werken... :q


----------



## rainerle (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

wobei ich da mal die Prinzen zitieren möchte:

"...das ist alles nur geklaut...."

Und wer glaubt, dass die noch bezahlbaren "Marken-Vertriebs-Firmen" weitestgehend selbst entwickeln ist ein Träumer. Sogar die Firmen im Hochpreissegment können es sich nur leisten ein paar ihrer Produkte selbst zu "engineeren" - der überwiegende Teil sind "Eigenentwicklungen" von den tatsächlichen Herstellern oder eben die Umsetzung von Ideen des Händlers (manchmal mehr schlecht als recht).

Ausgenommen sind hier mal die "Großen" Rollenhersteller (kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen). Der Rest - ob DAM, Spro, Zebco, Sänger usw. - holt sich ne "Neue" vom Konkurrenten, zerlegt die, überlegt die eine oder andere kleinere Änderung und lässt dann auf "Low-Cost" nachbauen.


----------



## addicted (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi Addicted,
> 
> gleich lach ich...:q
> 
> ...




Sers Emsi,


schau dir zum Beispiel mal das an: http://www.prologicfishing.com/Group.asp?groupId=55&gn=Ringlock .
Wenn das keine Eigenentwicklung sein soll, dann weiss ich auch nicht. :q 


Über die Bissanzeiger kann ich nichts sagen. Aufjedenfall sind sie nicht solche (fast) 1:1 Plagiate wie die B.Richi. Die Funkbox der Dam und Prologic sehen sich ein wenig ähnlich, das stimmt. Das die B.Richi Änderungen übernommen wurden lag vielleicht daran, dass man sie sonst aus Gründen der schlechtwetteruntauglichkeit nicht verkaufen hätte können? Aufjedenfall werden die "B.Richibrüder" auf Messen als "dieselben wie B.Richi" von den Verkäufern angeboten.








Die Textilien von Prologic sind alle mit lizensierten Tarnmustern, was bei der Qualität und den Preis keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.
Das Prologic nur seine Baits selber entwickelt stimmt nicht, dass sie aber ein paar hochwertige Produkte im asiatischen Raum beziehen hingegen schon.

Das Problem bei B.Richi ist halt der Ramsch. Auch sind die Taschen nicht so der Hit wie sooft beschrieben. Reissverschlüsse gut, Polsterung auch, aber das Material ist nicht so mein Ding. Durch die grobe Flechtung sieht es ziemlich lochanfällig aus.

Meine Meinung ist halt, dass man B.Richi unter anderem aus oben genannten Gründen nicht mit Prologic vergleichen kann. Ich will B.richi nicht runtermachen, mich hat ganz einfach ausser den Ruten noch nichts wirklich überzeugen können. 

#6


----------



## Sonarmeister (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Moin zusammen,

ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Solar Havy Spin. Die Rute fällt ein wenig härter aus andere mit bis 80g Wurfgewicht, aber bei knapp 200g Eigengewicht ist das ein prima Prügel.
Mit meiner Freilaufrolle (FX 400) bin ich zufrieden aber nicht begeistert. Die Rolle funktioniert nach über 2 Jahren einwandfrei, aber der Rollenfuß ist etwas instabil.

Das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



> Der Rest - ob DAM, Spro, Zebco, Sänger usw. - holt sich ne "Neue" vom Konkurrenten, zerlegt die, überlegt die eine oder andere kleinere Änderung und lässt dann auf "Low-Cost" nachbauen


Zumindest Zebco hat europaweit sogar mehrere Produktentwickler.

Davon ab:
Wo produziert wird, ist ja erstmal wurscht.

Sowohl in Deutschland wie auch weltweit wird sowohl Schrott, Billigware, Mittelklasse wie auch Topgerät produziert - ob bei Angelgerät oder bei sonstigen Produkten.

Und ob in Deutschland oder sonstwo:
Qualtität kann es niemals zu Ramschpreisen geben!

Das Problem, 1. Teil:
Oft genug wird eben auch Ramsch mit geschicktem Marketing zu überteuerten Preisen angeboten, so dass der Umkehrschluss (ab einem gewissen Preissegment gibts *NUR* noch Qualität) eben leider nicht stimmt.

Das Problem, 2. Teil:
"Qualität" ist immer auch ein subjektiver Begriff.
Wr täglich 3 Stunden blinkern geht, hat an seine Rolle andere Anforderungen als jemand, der ein- oder zweimal im Monat mit Sohnemann di Würmer badet.

Deswegen hat vielleicht auch die billige Rolle XYZ des "Wurmbaders" eine dennoch für ihn ausreichende Qualität, während der oben genannte Spinnfischer das Teil nicht mal mit der Zange anfassen würde...

Zudem sind da unter Anglern auch verdammt viele "Gerüchte" über Angelgerät im Umlauf, da den meisten (inkl. mir) der wirkliche Durchblick und das technische Hintergrundwissen fehlt, um Qualität wirklich objektiv beurteilen zu können. 

Und wie auch so oft, gibt es eben "Fans" verschiedener Marken/Produkte, die auch weiterhin diese nutzen werden, selbst wenn ein solches Produkt objektive Qualitätsmängel haben sollte - weil sie eben genau auf die jeweiligen persönlichen Bedürfnise passen.

Von daher:
Seid froh um jeden Anbieter, den es gibt!
Das hilft die Marktwirtschaft am funktionieren zu halten und sorgt dafür, dass die Preise nicht noch schneller steigen!


----------



## Pike79 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum die Keule plötzlich so still geworden ist?

War das alles nur lautes Gehupe, um einen vermeintlich höheren BLB-Standard zu rechtfertigen?

Wer laut brüllt, sollte auch Stellung zu seinen Aussagen beziehen!

Finde ich persönlich sehr, sehr schwach!

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Ketama (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hallo Leute|wavey:,

ich hab mir nen Rucksack von B.Richi gekauft,
für den Schwedenurlaub letztes Jahr.
Und am Anfang beim bepacken usw. war alles noch in Ordnung.
Aber dann im Einsatz, schnelleres Laufen am Flughafen,
ein und ausladen in Mietauto. Aufs Boot, runter vom Boot hat dem Rucksack nicht so gut getan und meinen Nerven auch nicht|gr:!! 
Im Flughafen sind erstmal zwei Schnallen gebrochen,
beim rein-raus im Mietwagen hat sich ein Schulterriemen  gelöst.
Und auf dem Boot haben sich dann die Frontreißverschlüsse verabschiedet, naja fand ich schon :v!!

Aber ich hatte zum Glück genug Kabelbinder und Gewebeklebeband dabei, so konnte ich für den Heimflug noch alles zusammen bauen und dann nach der Ankunft zuhause das 
Ding in den Dachboden feuern!!!!
Ich glaube nicht daß ich für den irgend was mit Garantie
bekomme, weil ich ja mit Kablebindern und Messer ein paar notwendige Modifikationen vorgenommen hatte, sonst hätten die im Flieger das Ding beim einchecken nicht angenommen .

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## EmsCarp (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi,

ich glaub ihr beide (addicted und Ketama) sprecht von unserer alten Taschenserie. Sprich der Green Line und der Woddy Line... Da geb ich euch völlig Recht, muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen...

Wer aber schonmal unsere neue Taschenserie gesehen hat und verglichen hat, wird genau das Gegenteil feststellen. Selsbt fast alle Händler sagen, die sie qualitativ noch höher anzusiedeln sind als die Fox Evolution Serie. Und das sie weit gewebt sind, täuscht. Man sieht halt nur was oben auf der Oberfläche ist, aber nicht was unten drunten ist. Der Stoff ist sogar wasserdicht, da kann also nichts weit gewebt sein... Erstmal ansehen, dann testen, und dann erst ein Urteil bilden und nicht gleich Urteilen aufgrund von Bildern oder aufgrudn von alten produkten (Taschenserien) die es mal bei uns im Programm gab... Wenn wir Fehler machen oder mist Produkte hatten, dann steh eich auch dazu...

Was die Pieper angeht, da gibt es mittlerweile eine ganze Reihe ähnlicher wie die ProLogic udn DAM und Ron Thompson und so...

Mit den Edelstahlprodukten hast du Recht, aber wie gesagt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...

Und das andere Hersteller UNSERE Falcon Pieper als die "gleichen" verkaufen, würde ich an deren Stelle auch tun... Bis sie mal eines zwischen die Hörner bekommen von uns. Denn es haben schon viele Käufer der Billigteile feststellen müssen, das es eben nicht die gleichen sind. Einfache Unterschiede wie fehlende Dichtungen, keine flächige Versiegelung der Platine, keine Versiegelung der Schrauben und Löcher, Der Illu-Anschluss ist nur Atrappe und funzt nicht, die Feder im Batteriefach fehlt um die Batterie zu arretieren, alle Receiver haben nur die Farben Gelb-Grün-Blau und sind nur als 3er Receiver zu bekommen. Ein 4. Pieper ist nicht zu bekommen und nicht auf die Box zu schalten da nur 3 LED´s. Kein Blueset ist erhältlich, keine Ampelfarben erhältlich, nur in Gelb-Grün-Blau bei den Billigen und und und...

Wie gesagt, bei CHG könnt ihr viel nachlesen von Kunden die erst die Billigen hatten udn danach die Falcon STL und ihr werdet euch wundern, welche Unterschiede es gibt... Optisch sieht vieles gleich aus auf dem Markt...

Aber in diesem falle heisst es ebenfalls, WIR entwickelten und andere haben schnell nachgeschossen als Nachbauten....

Gruss Emsi


----------



## addicted (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich meine schon das aktuelle Programm, hatte es auch schon in den Händen. Die Oberfläche wird aufgrund des groben Materials mit ziemlicher Sieherheit sehr schnell abratzen und somit Löcher bekommen.


----------



## EmsCarp (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi Addicted,

versprochen, wird es nicht. Kannst mir glauben. Die Oberfläche wirkt nur grob, ist sie aber nicht... Es handelt sich dabei um ein 1800D Material. Sprich die Webung ist deutlich enge sogar als bei einem 600D oder 1200D wie bei anderen Herstellern derzeit. Die Oberfläche wirkt nur gröber da sie 2-fasbig ist, sprich im Kreuzverfahren mit Grün und Schwarz gewebt wurde... Magst du glauben oder auch nicht, ist aber in der Tat eine optische Täuschung...

Gruss Emsi


----------



## Leo-S (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



> Ich stoße im Moment über Ebay immer häufiger auf Marken, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte. Prologic und z.B. B. Richi.


Ja stimmt, B. Richi ist mir in letzter Zeit auch recht häufig vor den Cursor gehoppelt in Ebay. |supergri 
Bisher hab ich noch keine B. Richi Produkte selbst getestet, ein Kumpel von mir hat jedoch ein Karpfenzelt von der genannten Marke und ist damit im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## *Fischi* (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hallo, 
also wir haben uns bei Ebay die Bissanzeiger von B. Richi gekauft - das 6er Funk-Set für 129 Euronen. Wir waren auch skeptisch, was den Namen der Firma betrifft. Unser erster Eindruck (gestern als wir das Paket ausgepackt haben): Sollen aussehen wie Fox - aber das war es auch schon. Den ersten Bissanzeiger haben wir angemacht, und da war auch schon der Knopf kaputt. Gut - bei den anderen 3 ist das nicht passiert - aber wir werden die mal testen und schauen was passiert. Im Durchschnitt macht das einen Preis von 25 Euronen / Stück (das 6. Teil = die Tasche - rechne ich hier nicht mit rein) - daher auch die Frage: was soll man da erwarten...  aber die Enttäuschung ist erst einmal groß wegen dem Defekt. Funktion haben wir nur austesten können - da hat bis jetzt der kleine Test gut funz. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Andreas M. (19. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Die Kotzesmilies von Keule666 sind zwar von 2007 aber 2009 kann man die immer noch
bedenkenlos für B.Lichi ah Richi verwenden, auch der Vertrieb seiner sogenanten
Testangler die das zeug anbieten und noch nicht mal haben obwohl als sofort
lieferbar angepriesen ist zum kotzen, seinem Geld rennt man anschließend hinterher.
Der Kescher ist totaler Mist obwohl die Zelte gut sind aber die Entwicklung haben
wahrscheinlich andere Unternehmen mit einem höheren Stellenwert am Markt vorgenommen und B.Lichi hat nachgemacht. Habe ja erst gedacht jeder verdient eine Chance am Markt zumal wenn die Preise stimmen aber man kann für viel Geld ******* kaufen und für weniger richtig viel *******.
Also Achtung!!! Augen auf beim Tackle Kauf sonst steigt euch schnell die Kotze auf.

Euer Andreas


----------



## AK74 (19. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

servus
habe falcon pieper und ein zelt von b.richi,bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Andreas M. (19. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

servus
die zelte sind auch ok, habe ein brolly von denen bzw. wiwa ist aber der gleiche vertrieb. die falcon hat mein kumpel und ist so garnicht zufrieden wegen 1:1 übertragung aber das weiß man vorher, schlimm findet er das die angebliche pulverbeschichtung (für mich eine ordinäre gummirung) extrem kleberig geworden ist und so ziemlich alles an fremdkörper festhält was kommt. der trolly giant truck ist auch gut aber keine ingenieursleistung von b.richi. der rest ist keules smilies gerecht.


----------



## j4ni (20. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Moin Andreas M.

Wilkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spass hier, aber: Was genau ist bitte dein Problem? Drei Beitäge seit der (Neu-?)Anmeldung im AB und alle drei zu Themen die schon den einen oder anderen Tag älter sind...bzw in diesem Fall über Zweieinhalb Jahre. Und die "Information" in den Beiträgen ist dann immer die, dass du Produkte der Firma B.Richi nicht so überzeugend findest bzw das Zelt eigentlich wohl, den Trolly auch aber eigentlich doch nicht und die Bissanzeiger von deinem Freund sind schlecht weil die kleben...oder hab ich was falsch verstanden. Ein wenig mehr Inhalt täte deinen Beiträgen gut, das würde die Hetze auch ein wenig interessanter gestallten. Und warum hast du dich auf nur zwei Themen beschränkt, wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt, dann kannst du viel effektiver uralte Threads finden und da dann noch besser rumstänkern, da vergeht das Wochenende dann auch gleich wie im Fluge! 
Oder geht es dir viel eher darum, dass du etwas bestellt hast und das dann - warum auch immer - nicht zu dem von dir gewünschten Termin geliefert wurde? Das sagt aber - genau wie die fehlende "ingenieurleistung" kaum etwas über die Qualitäten oder eben das Fehlen von Qualitäten aus, oder? Und wenn ein Internetversand von einem B.Richi-Testangler betrieben wird und dann nicht schnell genug liefert...könnte das etwa die Verbindung zwischen klebenden Bissanzeigerbeschichtungen, B.Richi und den Iluminaten erklären? Und wenn Testangler von Marke A Produkte von Marke B im Internet schlecht machen/finden/reden (?) ist das dann endlich der missing link zwischen David Coperfield und dem Verbleib des Bernsteinzimmers?
Könnte doch zumindest sein, oder? Sag du es mir...


----------



## savage28 (20. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hallo
Habe auch etlich B.Richi Sachen in gebrauch,zu den Pieper,benutze sie schon ca 2 Jahre,und fast das ganze Jahr durchgehend,sie funktionieren bisher tadellos bei jeden Wetter und bei Minusgraden.Zur der 1/1 Übertragung,na wer braucht das schon auf die Millisekunde genau,zumal wenn ich im Zelt liege und am Ratzen bin,ist ne halbe sekunde doch völlig wurscht
Und bevor man aus dem Schlafsack in die Stiefel ist,daurts mindestens 15 bis 20 Sekunden,und da fällt die halbe Sekunde auch nicht auf.
Und zur der Beschichtung,muss ich leider recht geben,die Dinger kleben seit ca 1 Jahr wie Hulle,hatte erst gedacht,es ist Baumharz,aber war leider nicht so.
ABer in grossen und ganzen find ich die Bissis in der Preis/Leistung einfach top,und ich kann mich drauf verlassen bei Wind und Wetter das sie Piepsen.


----------



## Denny79 (20. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Also nutze die B.Richi Falcon STL (Bißanzeiger),das B.Richi SOLID 1800 System Select (Futterale)und den B .Richi Carbo Devision QR 42" (Karpfenkescher) und bin mit den 3 Sachen von B.Richi zu 100% zufrieden.
*@ Andreas M.*
Warum ist der Kescher totaler Mist? 
Was ist denn daran Mist?|kopfkrat
Die Falcon STL kleben ;+
Also bei mir kleben die nicht und auch die von meinen Kumpels kleben nicht. 
Das die Übertragung zum Receiver einige ms dauert,
damit kann ich leben.


----------



## savage28 (20. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ja die kleben,als wenn dort ne dünne Schicht Kleber drauf ist,das fing bei mir nach ca einem Jahr an,ich denke auch,das die Beschichtung sich durch irgendwelche Wetterbedingungen sich ablöst.Kann mir evtl vorstellen,wenn die Dinger in der prallen Sonne stehen tagelang,das sie das UV nicht so richtig mögen.


----------



## Andreas M. (20. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Also erstmal 1:1 heißt nicht zeitversetzt sondern 1 signal von mir aus auch piep vom bißanzeiger ist auch ein piep am empfänger und kein tüdeletüt was eigentlich alle günstigen sets bis auf die prologic machen. weiß jetzt jeder was 1:1 ist? von mir aus könnt ihr kaufen was ihr wollt und auch gut finden. nur bietet man keine ware als sofort lieferbar an(mit grünen balken) 2 tage später meldet mann sich mit der info ware nicht lieferbar und der nächste termin ist auch nur unter vorbehalt und das angebot zu warten oder geld zurück. antwort meiner seits bitte so nett und geld zurück ,PayPal 2min und erledigt aber 3tage keine antwort kein tel. kein vermerk von paypal. sowas macht man als guter händler nicht, übrigends geld immer noch nicht da angeblich schon per paypal zurückerstattet. zum kescher edelstahlgewindehülse auf carbonstab nur mit blindniete gesichert nicht zusätzlich verklebt zudem noch extrem hohes spaltmaß wackel wie verrückt, wie lange soll sowas halten. der hebel von der kupplung ist so scharfkantig das er bei einmal schließen und öffnen erheblich kratzer auf den hülsen für die kescherarme hinterlassen hat. und ob die falcon pieper kleben oder nicht ist mir egal ich habe die alten carpsounder seit 16 jahren und die reichen mir. ich will die marke nicht schlecht machen aber die meinen die haben das rad neu erfunden. die liegen, stühle, zelte, schlafsäcke und auch die falcon kommen eh alles aus einer schmiede in china. da kommt nur hinterher jrc, chub, bat-tackle, ehmanns, soul, anaconda und die anderen marken drauf und jeder meint er hat etwickelt. wenn das einer von euch glaubt tut er mir sehr sehr leid.


----------



## Andreas M. (20. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

das ist in anderen bereichen nicht anders, ich arbeite selber in der qualitätssicherung und mein bruder ist in der werkstoffprüfung. ein beispiel der kriegt proben von stahl für rasierklingen und nicht nur ein hersteller, das ist die selbe legierung und rockwell härte aber jeder macht auf geheimnis. der anstellwinkel der klingen ist auch immer der selbe sonst hättet ihr nach der rasur nämlich kiemen. warum schreibt b.richi zu seinen falcon das sind die einzig richtigen mit dichtung wassergeschützte platine usw. und natürlich ganz wichtig versiegelte SCHRAUBEN, haaaaaaalo wach werden die sind versiegelt damit da keiner reinschaut ob da die selbe elektronik drin ist wie bei BAT, Masterbaits und einige andere phantasienamen weil sonst die garantie erlischt. so eine dichtung ham die andern auch die kost in china 3 cent und wer meint ich sei ein spinner und die werbung hat recht mir egal, bestärkt mich nur das medien und werbung manchen blind macht und nicht nachdenkt. der master von b.richi hat zweimal die mängel von mir mitgeteilt bekommen und zwar sachlich und vernünftig hat der garnicht drauf reagiert, das interessiert den wahrscheinlich auch garnicht. der will sein zeug verkaufen und geld verdienen und zwar von uns  und wenn sich einer auf den schlips von euch getreten fühlt weil ich meine meinung über die marke gesagt habe dann soll er das weiter kaufen und glücklichsein. habe ja keinen von euch angegriffen warum auch ihr habt mir ja nichts getan.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

@Andreas: mußte deinen letzten Beitrag dreimal lesen, ehe ich ihn Ansatzweise verstanden habe. Da wir auch Leute im AB haben, die eine Rechtschreibschwäche bzw. Legastenie haben: Bitte beim nächsten Mal auf Groß-/kleinschreinung achten und ab und zu auch mal einen Absatz einbauen. 
Das macht das Lesen um einiges einfacher. War kein persönlicher Angriff, sondern eine Bitte.

Danke.

Zurück zum Thema...

Habe einige Sachen im Gebrauch, alle 2009 gekauft. 

Schläfsäcke (3er und 4er Version) und Decken: bis jetzt nix zu meckern;

Falcons: gebraucht in der Bucht gekauft, den 4. neu dazugekauft: bis jetzt nix zu meckern, der Empfänger hat sogar ein 10min-Vollbad im See überlebt. 

Liege: Die Beinverstellung klemmt manchmal, ansonsten keine Klagen; Das Kopfkissen ist sehr dick, besteht allerdings aus mehreren Lagen, man kann es individuell anpassen.

T-Rex-Gigant: Riesen Zelt!! Bodenplane und Zelt sehr gute Qualität, der Boden wird allerdings mit Klettband befestigt. Und eine Markierung wo "vorne" ist, fehlt. Leider gibt es auch keine Klasichtfenster, bei Regen von vorne heißt es entweder Bude zu oder reinregnen lassen. Die Moskitonetze halten leichten Regen aber ab, nur bei Starkregen klappt das nicht mehr.
Trotz der Größe kann man es alleine in ca. 5-10 min aufbauen, die Tasche ist groß genug um die Sachen danach auch wieder drinn zu verstauen;

Trolley: hatte da wohl einen Montagswagen. Die Radhalterung ist abgebrochen, samt Halter aus dem Hauptrahmen gerissen. Sehr dünnes Material der doch sehr kurzen Schweißnaht. Und die dünnwandigen Reifen lassen jeden Brombeer-Stachel durch...
Von anderen Benutzer weiß ich, das sie noch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Trolley hatten. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das kleine Packmaß und die Größe nach dem Aufbau. Ausrüstung draufpacken für zwei Personen (davon 1 Frau!!!) ist kein Problem....

Seit der Reperatur keine Klagen mehr (bis auf die dauernden Plattfüße), fast jedes Wochenende im Gebrauch und nicht auf schönen Wegen, sondern über den Acker!

Liegentasche: Riesig!!!!! Platz für Liege, Stuhl und Tisch!!! Die Seite, wo am Körper liegt, ist mit Schaumstoff gepolstert.
Leider sind die Ösen am Träger noch nicht mal für das Gewicht der Liege, einer Plane und dem Tisch ausgelegt....

EXCESS Mega Table: ebenfalls riesig, mit großen Füßen und verstellbaren Beinen. Sehr Kippsicher.


----------



## Andreas M. (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Das Problem ist einige Leute hier reden von Millisekunden und wissen überhaubt nicht
wovon Sie reden.

Habe wieder mal gemerkt sagt man die Wahrheit ist man der Ar... ! 

Wünsche Euch allen weiterhin eine schöne Zeit am Wasser denn diskutieren bringt
leider nichts.
Soll jeder kaufen was er für richtig hält, hauptsache er ist zufrieden und fängt
seine Fische.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Lenzibald (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Servus. 
Leute ich versteh euer Problem nicht. Wozu gibts Garantie. Wenn mal ein Teil kaputt geht einfach reklamieren. Ich hab ein Angelshelter vom Lidl und komm damit zurecht für die parmal im Jahr die ichs aufbau reicht vollkommen. Wenn einer Tagelang Zeltet soll er sich ein anderes kaufen das für seine ansprüche gerecht wird. Ich hab auch keine Funkpieper weils nicht bringt bei uns. Wenn mich der Konti erwischt das ich im Zelt penne ist die Lizenz weg. Ich finds echt gur das sich einer von der B. Richi Truppe meldet und auch zugibt das nicht nur super Sachen haben. Wenn er sich zu Wort meldet wirds auch kein Riesenproblem sein ihm die Sachen zuzuschicken und er wirds dann sicherlich auch austauschen wenns möglich ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## savage28 (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Andreas M. schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einige Leute hier reden von Millisekunden und wissen überhaubt nicht
> wovon Sie reden.
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann bist Du ja wohl anscheinend der oberschlaue hier,,,,gelle.

Aber dann hat das Bissanzeigerset ja eine 1/1 Übertragung,der Empfänger gibt genau die gleiche Reihenfolge wieder wie der Pieper selber,nur eben mit 5 Tönen,pro 1 mal Schnur abziehen.


----------



## Andreas M. (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Jau is 1:1 und basta, vergöttert euern B.Lichi, das ist wahrscheinlich der Tacklepapst
schlechthin.
Hat ja auch auf alles ein Patent, deswegen copieren die andern auch angeblich sein Zeug, dann noch ungestraft.


Euch ist doch nicht mehr zu helfen und zwar 1:1., brauch auch keiner mehr vom B.Lichi
Clan hierdrauf antworten weil melde mich bei dem schwachsinn gleich ab.


----------



## michi887 (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Ich habe auch das Bissanzeigerset vom B.Richi. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das Tüdüdüdü der Sounderbox bei einem Bissanzeigersignal nicht mit Qualität vergleichen, wie es hier gemacht wird... (Weil mir das rot vom Porsche nicht gefällt sag ich auch nicht das Auto ist nur Schrott)
Ob jetzt 1:1 bedeutet, dass der Empfänger in Echtzeit antwortet oder die Anzahl Pipser vom Bissanzeiger gleich der Anzahl vom Empfänger sind ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Hauptsache die Pipser haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, sogar die "Low-Batterie-Anzeige" funktioniert, hätt ich nicht erwartet 

Die Funkbox antwortet natürlich nicht in Echtzeit, erwartet auch keiner, aber in der Nähe der Bissanzeiger ist kaum eine Verzögerung bemerkbar, wenn man mal 300m weg geht dann schon! Aber wenigstens gehen sie so weit! Da machen die meisten in der Preisklasse schon eher schlapp..

Wenn man die Sensibilität etwas zurückdreht dann gibt der Bissanzeiger nicht mehr so viele Töne gleichzeitig von sich, und die Funkbox macht eh jedes mal gleich viel Pipser. Klar ist es umgewohnt, aber ich habe mich ziemlich schnell damit zurechtgefunden! Man darf nur nicht zuuu negativ voreingenommen sein. Stören tuts allerdings meine Angelkollegen, die meinen ich hab einen run

Und wer jetzt wen nachbaut ist mir auch wurst, glaub die hat einfach wer in China gebaut und eine Marke hat als erstes ihr Zeichen drauf gemacht... Und dass gute Werbung blind macht ist ja der Sinn der Werbung.. Es wird keiner auf sein Produkt draufschreiben, dass sie nur billige Kopien gemacht haben und andere besser sind. 

Ich würde sie wieder weiterempfehlen, mit einem Hinweis auf die Eigenart der Pipseranzahl, das ist jedoch Geschmackssache. Wem das stört der soll die Finger davon lassen, ansonsten Qualität ist top. Bei mir klebt auch noch nichts, obwohl sie schon mehrere Wochen im Sommer nonstop in der Sonne waren sowie Dauerregen tagelang..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Andreas M. schrieb:


> Euch ist doch nicht mehr zu helfen und zwar 1:1., brauch auch keiner mehr vom B.Lichi
> Clan hierdrauf antworten weil melde mich bei dem schwachsinn gleich ab.




Noch so´n Spruch und ich helf Dir beim abmelden. Geht ganz fix.


----------



## Andreas M. (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Hi Ralle,
ging gegn den B.Ritchi Fanclub, sei doch bitte so nett und melde mich mal bitte hier
ab. Im Klartext löschen.


----------



## neukowski (21. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*

Also von B. Richi hab ich den Schlafsack the snooze in 4 season.
Bin damit eig ganz zufrieden, nur die Tasche im schlafsack is i wie kaputt-braucht ja eh keiner. Aber ein kumpel hatte mal ne tasche davon und die war ma ziemlich reudig!


----------



## Luigi 01 (26. November 2009)

*AW: B. Richi : Eure Meinung ?!?*



Andreas M. schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> ging gegn den B.Ritchi Fanclub, sei doch bitte so nett und melde mich mal bitte hier
> ab. Im Klartext löschen.


 

Bitte Ralle tu es auch Bitte!
Leute die das Bord nicht braucht!


----------

